# Penzance in Stock



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Mars has it.

Sadly I'm broke til Tuesday, but y'all have at it.


----------



## vasypher (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up....

Best

- Alex


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

Great and right close to Xmas...oh well give me a excuse to buy some Stonehaven hehe
troy


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for the heads up, just got my two tins... mmmmmm life is good


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I went to Mars and they were sold out. Cupajoes has some though


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, ordered a couple tins, great way to start a sunday.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just just went to Mars and was able to buy 2 tins (they are limiting it to 2 tins). Not sure why it was sold out when Don checked. Perhaps someone had a few tins in their cart and didn't go through with the purchase so they were returned to inventory. Maybe I'll get an email saying they are out later. We shall see, but hopefully I've got some Penzance on the way! Thanks for the head's up Andrew! Now if only the Stoney would arrived.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh you guys suck the big one!!! Just got done at Cup o Joes..............there went $100 i should have spent on bike parts or food. That 8oz of penzance will be appreciated....im down to 6 tins. Love the stuff.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh, I feel so mischievous. I ordered the limit from Mars and then more from Joes. heh heh I'm giddy with excitement!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Aw man, I thought maybe this meant Stonehaven was back in stock too! I got all excited, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm sitting on some tins of Penzance, so I'll let others have at the limited stock. Maybe Stonehaven won't be far behind? If that's the case, on your mark, get set............


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I just just went to Mars and was able to buy 2 tins (they are limiting it to 2 tins). Not sure why it was sold out when Don checked. Perhaps someone had a few tins in their cart and didn't go through with the purchase so they were returned to inventory. Maybe I'll get an email saying they are out later. We shall see, but hopefully I've got some Penzance on the way! Thanks for the head's up Andrew! Now if only the Stoney would arrived.


I actually went back to the site twice and each time it showed sold out. No problem because I did get some at the other site.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessefive said:


> Aw man, I thought maybe this meant Stonehaven was back in stock too! I got all excited, but that doesn't seem to be the case. I'm sitting on some tins of Penzance, so I'll let others have at the limited stock. Maybe Stonehaven won't be far behind? If that's the case, on your mark, get set............


I'm with you Brother! I can't complain because I've still got between three and four ounces left but it would be nice to stock up on a pound or two again.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

Penzance in Stock at Cup O' Joes.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Just bought my limit at CupoJoes. May as well since they still charge S&H.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

CWL said:


> Just bought my limit at CupoJoes. May as well since they still charge S&H.


While I like the folks at Cup 'o Joes their shipping policies have made them an e-tailer of last resort for me. I don't like the fact that if if you buy a small, light weight higher priced item you get charged a higher shipping rate than for smaller, cheaper heavier items which doesn't make sense to me. I could see it if their prices were lower than the other online vendors, and they were making some of this up in excess shipping and handling fees, and yet in most cases their prices tend to be a little higher than smokingpipes etc.

Still, at times they have stock which can't be found elsewhere so I have purchased from them a few times in the past. Their close out pipes can some times be a very good deal even with the higher shipping charges.

Enjoy your Penzance!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Cupojoes is one of my favorite places to look for new pipes. They have a great selection of certain marques which cannot be found in such abundance elsewhere.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Cupojoes is one of my favorite places to look for new pipes. They have a great selection of certain marques which cannot be found in such abundance elsewhere.


Agreed. They have a very extensive collection of Peterson pipes and Corona pipe lighters as well. I got a Sav Moki for $49 on sale last winter and have been very happy with it for the price. I didn't mean to dis them or anything. I just think if they brought their shipping policies in line with the other big online vendors they would improve their sales and actually make more $.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Agreed. They have a very extensive collection of Peterson pipes and Corona pipe lighters as well. I got a Sav Moki for $49 on sale last winter and have been very happy with it for the price. I didn't mean to dis them or anything. I just think if they brought their shipping policies in line with the other big online vendors they would improve their sales and actually make more $.


I agree, I would use them more if they didn't charge S&H fees. Currently, they are an unfortunate "back-up" source only.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with you both on the shipping.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Ive had good luck with Cup o Joes so far. The way I see it........you pay tax......or you pay shipping.....its a toss up. I did get an email from them today saying my Solani White and Black and PS Bullseye flake is on backorder for 2 weeks.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

Did Mars have any of the 8oz packs?


----------



## CCFL (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like Cup O Joes is out of the 2oz tins. They still have 8oz packs in stock though.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

slyder said:


> Ive had good luck with Cup o Joes so far. The way I see it........you pay tax......or you pay shipping.....its a toss up. I did get an email from them today saying my Solani White and Black and PS Bullseye flake is on backorder for 2 weeks.


That frustrates me about Joes. You can order and may not get it for a while. I had ordered a tin of Cherry Ambrosia and 3 months later it showed up. I'd already forgotten ordering it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

The thing about that site, is that with the tobacco they don't seem to keep a live inventory. Better to call and make sure they have it.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> The thing about that site, is that with the tobacco they don't seem to keep a live inventory. Better to call and make sure they have it.


They don't. I just received and email notification thanking me for my order and letting me know that the 5 tins of Penzance is on backorder )along w/ 2 tins of Solani ABF). ETA 2 weeks.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

woo hoo MARS just charged my order to my credit card so I guess something is coming...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got an email saying my order has shipped from Mars. Penzance is on the way!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

me too!


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Just got an email saying my order has shipped from Mars. Penzance is on the way!


They have probably ran out of Penzance, so they are probably sending you there English House Blend :hurt:


----------



## Fritzchen (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh, Boys.....

Have you had a look at SmokingPipes this evening?

No 'Stonehaven' yet, but the pirates left behind some swag!


........AND THEY'RE OFF !!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

You people are contagious; I'm not even that fond of the stuff, but after that post and a quick trip, three tins are on the way with other stuff...


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Bah! No TAD or PAD since May, and now I've made 2 orders in 2 days! 

And both times I forgot pipe cleaners!


----------



## Fritzchen (Nov 18, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Bah! No TAD or PAD since May, and now I've made 2 orders in 2 days!
> 
> And both times I forgot pipe cleaners!


Ditto! Forgot the pipe cleaners, also.

That could mean a trip this weekend to the local B&M for the little rascals. And inevitably that means the odd orphaned tin will find its way to the register with the pipe cleaners. Don't want the local merchant to feel left out. Insidious, this TAD.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I have one more chance to remember tomorrow. I'm dropping my girlfriend off at an audition in Manhattan, and she promised to take me to Barclay Rex as a "prize." Most tins there have 2 years on them, easy!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Just got an email saying my order has shipped from Mars. Penzance is on the way!


Yep, mine is en route too, with a bunch of G&H samples.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I have one more chance to remember tomorrow. I'm dropping my girlfriend off at an audition in Manhattan, and she promised to take me to Barclay Rex as a "prize." Most tins there have 2 years on them, easy!


Is that the place with the Stonehaven? If it is you must have great willpower if you can make it out without an 8oz bag, even with the sales and tobacco tax! I know I couldn't.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Is that the place with the Stonehaven? If it is you must have great willpower if you can make it out without an 8oz bag, even with the sales and tobacco tax! I know I couldn't.


Substitute a light wallet for great willpower, and there's your answer.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Substitute a light wallet for great willpower, and there's your answer.


I hear you brother. Probably be cheaper to buy it on consignment from 4noggins than buy it in NYC with the tax and all. What's it run, about $60 a bag?


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I hear you brother. Probably be cheaper to buy it on consignment from 4noggins than buy it in NYC with the tax and all. What's it run, about $60 a bag?


Ouch! Just thinking about that hurts my feelings.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It was forty something last winter, and they raised taxes some unholy amount this summer, so...I don't even want to think about it!


----------



## shack (Nov 10, 2010)

Where else can you find this? I'd love to try it out.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Esoterica Penzance 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com

If you want to try it I would advise that you act fast as it will probably be sold out by sometime next morning. It tends to come and go in terms of availability, and it's been scarce recently (they had a problem getting some oriental component to the blend), so now that it's in stock people have been starved for a while and are jumping at the chance and probably buying more than they normally would.


----------



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I wish they had the 8oz bags available.


----------



## Coffee-Cup (Jan 26, 2010)

Jack Straw said:


> Bah! No TAD or PAD since May, and now I've made 2 orders in 2 days!
> 
> And both times I forgot pipe cleaners!


Andrew! Forgetting about pipe cleaners seems to be my problem too, but not this time; two 8 ounce bags of Penzance and pipe cleaners are on the way to me now.ipe:


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

4noggins has some too. Don't delay, it won't last long.


----------



## shack (Nov 10, 2010)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Just recieved my first batch from Joe's. I'm so happy. I've never bought an 8 oz bag before!


----------

